

What are you doing for _why day? (http://whyday.org/) - rafamvc

http://whyday.org/
======
hasenj
Offtopic, but how can no one know who he is, when there's a picture of him on
wikipedia, and there's a video recording of him giving a speech in a
conference?

~~~
spokey
It's less that no-one knows who _why is and more that good people everywhere
don't bother to try to find out. The community is willing and able to support
his preference to remain "anonymous".

I assume with enough Googling around you could figure out his given name, but
I've never tried to do it. If you do find out his name or other personal
information, please DON'T post it here. This thin veil of anonymity seems to
be important to _why, and that's good enough reason for me.

It's kinda like the graffiti artist Banksy. It's not that it is impossible to
track him down--he participated in a documentary about him and I think I've
heard him interviewed on NPR before--but that those that could readily "out"
him are willing to protect his privacy.

------
jgmmo
I have been thinking about an Hpricot project, looks like I start on friday!

